# Multimedia trouble



## mshane (Aug 31, 2005)

I am having some issues also with mutimedia. It isn't just Windows Media Player.. it is any one I use. I can only play certain files. When I try to play others I get this message;

"You've encountered error message C00D10D1 while using Windows Media Player. The following information might help you troubleshoot the issue.

Codec is missing
Windows Media Player cannot play the file (or cannot play either the audio or video portion of the file) because the MP3 - MPEG Layer III (55) codec is not installed on your computer.

The missing codec might be available to download from the Internet. To search for the MP3 - MPEG Layer III (55) codec, go to the WMPlugins.com Web site".

At this site I get this message; "The codec you are missing is not available for download from this site. You might be able to find it on another site by searching the Web for "55" (this is the WaveFormat or FourCC identifier of the codec)".

I am having no luck at all. Thought I found it on other sites...but to no avail. I also have problems veiwing the clips from www.nascar.com, but it doesn't give me the reason they won't won't play. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## ohheck (Jan 5, 2003)

welp here's a link to an mpeg-3 codec - cant believe xp cant play an mp3 - weird...

http://www.free-codecs.com/MPEG_Layer_3_Codec_download.htm


----------

